# Ipad apps



## tracyc11 (Sep 30, 2011)

Well since the power cuts are now nightly, I have started to make sure that my iPad is fully charged so I have something to entertain me through the hour. So with this in mind, does anyone have any good iPad app recommendations ??

I'm quite liking bejewelled blitz!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Boggle... i play it every night, helps me relax


----------



## Githa (Jan 20, 2012)

LOL 
Bubble Xplode
LineUp 2
Flow ( free)
PuzleMan Pro
have a fun time ;-)
Githa


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

Dice with Buddies

Words With Friends. (Top two require Internet or data plan.)

Pogo Games (can be played offline)
Spider Solitaire
Flow Free
94 Seconds

All come in versions that are free! (Lite)


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

4 pics 1 word
Sudoku daily (free)
Flow free


----------

